# Laptop Doesnt Boot Error Msg - DIMM1 and DIMM2 module organization not same.



## gemtoba

*ERROR Message* 
WARNING !! Your DIMM1 and DIMM2 's Module Organization is Not Same, Please check it !!

*Laptop:*
Acer Aspire E1 - 510-4457
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Laptop was used a week then stopped booting after Norton AntiVirus trial was installed...

At every startup the above Error message appears almost immediately 
- black screen with yellow font
- laptop Acer logo doesn't appear, due to this message appearing quickly
....thus, _unable to access BIOS._

Google search for_ definition_ of Error message is:
1. memory in Laptop is "mismatched"
2. possibly memory controller has failed.

** NOTE: (see attached photo)
Laptop has 2 RAM slots, however laptop came with only 1 RAM
- the left slot is empty, with no connectors to slide RAM into
- the right slot has connectors, RAM removed & reinserted few times to ensure connection.

-- thus the question, how can DIMM be mismatched when there is only 1 installed.

Google search results show others have experienced same issue,
- recommendation if under warranty to send in for repair / exchange. 

_Googled possible solutions_ - carried out but NO Success !
1. charge battery overnight
2. Power Reset - unplug adapter, remove battery, Hold power button 30 seconds, reinsert battery, plug in adapter, turn Power On.
3. Remove battery wait 2-3 minutes - plug in adapter, turn Power On.
4. Remove RAM from memory slot, gently trace end of pencil eraser over copper side of RAM card. Reconnect . Reassemble turn Power on.
5. Hard Boot - power on 5x

Contacted Acer Tech Support twice
- automatically transferred to Dominican Republic techs 
- talked to 2 techs - both claim they are not aware of this error message
- both claim 1st time hear of this problem & advised to replace memory, if that doesnt work, then mother board is corrupt, recommended to look at getting a new one.

Unfortunately, our laptop was purchased nearly 2 years ago as a gift 
- we received this gift 3 months following purchase
- used only a week when above message appeared
- laptop then stored in original box & forgotten due to family crisis.

It is now 18 months later, & attempts to solve this issue has been unsuccessful and Acer recommendation is not satisfactory at this point.

Would appreciate any suggestions, possible solutions, etc.

Thank you in advance,
Gem


----------



## Bill_Bright

> both claim 1st time hear of this problem & advised to replace memory, if that doesnt work, then mother board is corrupt, recommended to look at getting a new one.


Since there is only one memory module installed, and assuming that memory module is compatible with the motherboard, then I agree, the motherboard is bad. 

If the problem started immediately after installing Norton (like first boot after installing Norton) I would have immediately uninstalled Norton. 

To me, your only option, besides sending it in for repair is to reset the BIOS. If no luck, replace the memory. After that, send in the notebook for a new motherboard.


----------



## Deejay100six

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Not sure if my negative comments are a little outdated now but, I can't help it, whenever I see Norton mentioned, I would instinctively have it removed. So many times I have seen their products cause issues.

You should use their dedicated Norton Removal Tool


----------

